# my baby ball pythons pics



## nickyp0 (Aug 31, 2011)

they are from my sable male paired with a normal female


----------



## lancaster1313 (Aug 31, 2011)

Pretty snakes.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2011)

Is the last pic the sable? That one is nice  

I breed balls myself. We had normals, pastels, and mojaves hatch this year.


----------



## nickyp0 (Sep 9, 2011)

yup thats a sable


----------

